# Missing members



## parsifal (Dec 2, 2017)

A couple of long term members ive not heard from in ages. I was wondering if anyone else might know if they are okay. The two that come to mind are Njaco and Vic Balshaw. 

Does anyone know if these guys are okay? There are probably a lot of other missing members as well, but these two are fairly well known to me.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2017)

Vic Balshaw is quite active on the FB. Also Njaco can be found there. So I guess they are fine


----------



## parsifal (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks Wurger. What is the "FB"


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2017)

Facebook...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 2, 2017)

Yup, I chat with Chris (Njaco) occasionally on Facebook. He had computer problems. I tried to persuade him to come back on the forum, but apparently no luck yet.


----------



## rochie (Dec 2, 2017)

Vic is fine, no real reason why he's drifted off, just seemed to happen and he's busy with other things of late


----------



## mikewint (Dec 2, 2017)

I email Vic back and forth and we even text now and then. As of my last email he is doing great. He has not mentioned the forum and I don't pry


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2017)

Not sure why Chris (Njaco) no longer comes around. He is active on the FB page for the forum. 

I honestly wish the FB page would go away. The forum is so much better.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 3, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I honestly wish the FB page would go away. The forum is so much better.


There is not much activity on it is there? Apart from Jan posting all kinds of pictures, that it. I don't look on it much, but I think it serves a purpose for more being a backup if something happens on the forum. And I use it sometimes to communicate about things non-forum related.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Dec 3, 2017)

well you can officially refer to me as the 'old guy" I think. did not know what FB meant, did not know there was an "FB" link for this forum, and did not know chris and vic (and sure many others) are being seen there.

Still doesn't overcome the issue that they are not around here much these days, but does solve the worry as to whether they are okay.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 3, 2017)

Good to hear they're ok. 
Didn't know the forum had a facebook page. How do you get to it, and do I need to be signed up to facebook to use it? I guess I'm old too, never had anything to do with Facebook.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2017)

Apart from getting notifications about posts on the 'forum' FB page, I haven't a clue how to use it - and don't really want to know either. Why would I want to read posts from strangers all over the World, informing me what they had for breakfast, where they are going and what they are doing, and when they last had a s*** ??!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Dec 3, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Why would I want to read posts from strangers all over the World, informing me what they had for breakfast, where they are going and what they are doing, and when they last had a s*** ??!!


YES, YES, YES, and YES again. Now I do/did know what FB stood for and I have looked at some of it though I personally have never been involved with it. There is good "stuff" on it but 90% IMHO is the kind of stuff Terry posted. People use it to sell things and we actually bought our white GSD through a FB contact. Friends from back in Joliet use it to stay in contact so those are nuggets. A semi-positive is the less restrictive regulations on what can be posted/discussed but there are negatives as well to that sort of posting. For me I just can't abide all the posted CREPE and I just keep thinking over and over "Yea, so, who gives a flying fork!!" Then the phoney so called "News" that gets posted and people actually believe


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2017)

A couple of my friends refer to FB as 'Face ache ' !


----------



## mikewint (Dec 3, 2017)

Way too high Terry

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 3, 2017)

Several others as well, Bill (N451U) and Tough Hombre. I notice that when you click on their avatar there is no date as when last visited. There is an option to not be visible on the forum so perhaps they are using that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2017)

Have these longterm patients been released, to roam among the public?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 3, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> .... There is an option to not be visible on the forum so perhaps they are using that.



That reminds me of something but I don't know what.....


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 10, 2017)

Airframes said:


> A couple of my friends refer to FB as 'Face ache ' !



Or Ar*e book. I signed up and then was inundated with notices of "potential friends" on my gmail account, including one resident of this area who the police were actively looking for and soon after caught. 95% of these suggestions were friends with someone in my gmail address book. Fortunately my private email address book was not invaded.

After 48 hours I listed all Facebook mail as spam on my gmail account. I looked at shutting the FB account down and that is far harder than starting an account so I have just not revisited it since.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 15, 2017)

I've been busy with aircraft myself. Heavy work schedule thats about to change. Facebook is nothing more than a socialism data mining scam... can't stand it. This site is a collection of friends with a common interest.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 15, 2017)

Well some differ in that opinion and they are much more active on FB than here. I cannot judge that. People come and go on a forum like this, and even while I don't like that, there is nothing we can do. I wish Njaco would come back as a member and a valued friend, I do miss his contributions, but I cannot change that he decided to not stick around here and move his activities to FB.

I use Facebook from time to time. I use it to communicate with Adler and some other members of this forum as well. The chat function on FB is more convenient to me than the PM system on this forum. I'm also still in touch with some older 'dissapeared' members on the forum through Facebook, like evangilder, lesofprimus, Erich, graugeist and Njaco. Some have even briefly returned recently because of it and I hope they will come back more. We'll see...


----------



## drgondog (Dec 15, 2017)

My primary activity on FB has been to post on 355th Fighter Group site the day by day combat diray ond photos from Our Might Always - History of the 355th FG in WWII" as well as very active in Irish Wolfhound pages plus 355th -Takhli site for Vietnam.

2016 and 2017 were great years to lose friends on FB over Obama/Hillary/Trump battles.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Dec 15, 2017)

I like really cute pictures of kittens, I was so happy when facebook started. I don't mind the world having all my details as long as I see kittens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 15, 2017)

I love Facebook for keeping up with friends and family all over the world. It is convenient for that. 

I however prefer the "family" of the forum here. I wish our old members would return and be more active as well, including 

 Njaco
, 

 lesofprimus
, 

 Erich
, 

 evangilder
, 

 GrauGeist
, 

 Matt308
, and so many more than is possible to list.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 15, 2017)

I am glad they are fine in FB.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 15, 2017)

Agree with Shinpachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 16, 2017)

At least they are still alive and well. I wondered what had happened to them and now I know. I have never and never will be on FB. I spend enough time here with all of you. Maybe someday they will return to the fold.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2017)

Glad too that everyone is Ok......


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2017)

At least it sounds like they are doing OK despite not frequenting here.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2017)

I love Facebook, it's excellent to keep up with people that are not members here and for the special interest groups etc., etc., friends and family....well, you're my friends and family too, you know what I mean....
As it is, this forum has become a home as well....f*ck, I'm getting severe withdrawal symptoms, everytime this place goes down, me no likey that one bit!
Every night (day for others) on my break, which is between 01:00-02:00 am, I pop in here....you lot have become somewhat of an addiction to me....a good one that is!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2017)

Rather be here than anywhere else.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2017)

Amen.............


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 18, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Rather be here than anywhere else.....



Don't tell your missus that!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2017)

I won't tell....


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 25, 2017)

The last time I saw GrauGeist here he seemed quite upset that the "Picture of the Day" thread was becoming the "Picture of the Minute" thread. Not saying its why he left but he quit posting shortly after

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 25, 2017)

... and I am guilty of the shift in direction .... but his thread has morphed into something much more dynamic than his original concept, IMO. In private mail with Wurger some time ago I described the interplay that now goes on with Wurger, V2, me, and other regulars as a kind of "dueling banjos"... in pictures  ... someone picks a theme (randomly) and others pick it up and play off that theme. In its present incarnation Picture of the Day generates momentum ... and pursues stories. I'm sorry GrauGeist was put off by the misappropriation of 'his' thread but the idea had a life of its own  .... and I think reaction from visitors and members confirm this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 26, 2017)

I like what the thread has become. It's extremely interesting and fun to check.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 26, 2017)

Got a text from VIC in Oz. He is well, had a quiet "Chrissy" and is eating leftovers for the next 3 days.
_Dashing through the bush, in a rusty Holden Ute, _ 

_Kicking up the dust, esky in the boot, _

_Kelpie by my side, singing Christmas songs, _

_It's summer time and I am in my singlet, shorts and thongs Oh! _

_Jingle bells, jingle bells, jingle all the way, _

_Christmas in Australia on a scorching summer's day, Oh! _

_Jingle bells, jingle bells, Christmas time is beaut!, _ 

_Oh what fun it is to ride in a rusty Holden Ute. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 26, 2017)

at6 said:


> I like what the thread has become. It's extremely interesting and fun to check.



And I'm the opposite. In camp with very crappy internet I fall behind 5-7 pages and scores of photos, makes commenting useless. I'm done with the thread but won't be leaving

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 27, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> a kind of "dueling banjos"... in pictures



Very true. 
But no, I don't believe David would've left because of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 30, 2017)

Graeme said:


> Very true.
> But no, I don't believe David would've left because of it.


No, he told me he was fed up with some discussions here. I think he still keeps the door open to come back, but sofar I could not persuade him to do so


----------



## Njaco (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi guys. I'm still here. I poke in but don't do much. To tell the truth, my enthusiasm has waned the last few years. I've retired and that has been a mistake. The last year at work was the roughest. I have had medical issues and so has the Pre-wife. It just gets tough. And the Forum has changed. I can't keep up with the changing looks and to be honest I don't like it. Its a little tough to get around. I miss the spirited engagements with fellow members and nutjobs but that hasn't happened especially since everybody is checked at the door now. So this hasn't become the refuge I used to enjoy. I've run out of gas. But I'm still around.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jan 3, 2018)

Njaco said:


> Hi guys. I'm still here. I poke in but don't do much. To tell the truth, my enthusiasm has waned the last few years. I've retired and that has been a mistake. The last year at work was the roughest. I have had medical issues and so has the Pre-wife. It just gets tough. And the Forum has changed. I can't keep up with the changing looks and to be honest I don't like it. Its a little tough to get around. I miss the spirited engagements with fellow members and nutjobs but that hasn't happened especially since everybody is checked at the door now. So this hasn't become the refuge I used to enjoy. I've run out of gas. But I'm still around.


Sorry to hear about the health issues, take care, a shame to leave after such a long time and so many posts.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 3, 2018)

CHRIS!!!! It is so very very good to hear from you and that you are still on the green-side of the sod. I dearly miss you on the forum and hope you'll stop in more often.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Jan 3, 2018)

Chris, wonderful to hear from you, though your circumstances don't sound great.

Just know that there are a lot of people in this place that are in your corner. Maybe we cant do that much to physically help your situation, but at least knowing there are people in this place that value your company and your knowledge might be some comfort....I hope.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2018)

I hope that this year, will be a positive turning point for you Chris....more sun and clear blue skies!
Maybe a wee stroll down Memory Lane with _Get Lucky!...._

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Jan 3, 2018)

Njaco said:


> I've run out of gas. But I'm still around.



Take some time, get healthy if you can, refill the tank and visit when you can.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 4, 2018)

Chris, good to see you here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2018)

Totally agree with all above, nice you popped in man.....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks everyone. One of my peeves is the constant - or so it seems - changing of this place. Each time I have to check my threads to see if anything has changed. Pics gone, text disappeared. Its frustrating and tiresome. And it really isn't as easy as it used to be.

But I'm still here ad will be. I just saw Gary in Wildwood this past summer and hopefully get to see some of you. I keep plugging away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2018)

Very cool, great to see you again!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2018)

Great to see you around Chris, however briefly - get well soon, and get back here too.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 4, 2018)

Chris, you have to get out. That invitation for Amsterdam was not totally a joke 
Even better, safe some money and come with us to the Flying Legends at Duxford this year, met Terry and Karl and who else shows up, after that you can take Wendi to London for a few days.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 4, 2018)

Nice of you to stop by Chris. Hopefully circumstances will change that will allow you to participate more often again. Take care.


----------



## at6 (Jan 4, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your health problems. As for retirement not being what you thought it would be, try volunteering at something you like doing when you're up to it. No money but a wealth of inner happiness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2018)

Great to hear from you Chris!

It's certainly changed but with more involvement from David it's running better than it has for a while. Worth getting to know the new for,eat as the worst thing to do is to isolate yourself.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 4, 2018)

Not so much my health as the Pre-wife. She had lung cancer and they took out half her lung. Its one year anniversary but it has been tough. As for retirement, I did in February only to have the State drag its feet getting me my pension check - 7 months and they lost one of the checks! - and the bills piled up as we went through our savings. Broke as Hillary on November 9th and trying to find a job. Not bitching but this stuff just wears on you and you loose enthusiasm for stuff. Thanks all.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 4, 2018)

Sorry to hear about the issues Chris and hope things get better soon. As you have read, you are missed here and I have missed your contributions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2018)

You're sorely missed Chris, I'm really sorry to hear about the struggle, I hope that things will improve for you soon....big bear hugs for yous!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2018)

I can understand your frustrations there Chris.
I qualified for the State Pension as of March 1st last year, and it took four months to get the first payment, after chasing around half the country, by 'phone, virtually daily - and even then they got it wrong, and _still _owe me some money !
It certainly ate into my savings, but at least I'm now back on track, and finding lots to do. Modelling is a great help in retirement, and, in summer, getting out and about to air shows etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2018)

Yikes Chris, I hope it gets sorted out!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 5, 2018)

Chris, like all above I am so very sorry to hear about your and her problems being helpless in such a manner is one of the worst feelings. Dealing with the State and/or Feds is like walking in molasses and trying to find anyone who really cares is fruitless. The state of Illinois is billions in debt and they could care less and the law is such that they can't be sued. Fortunately my retirement had its funds paid into a trust fund so the greedy little State bastids were prohibited from touching it else I'd be in the same boat. Hang in there

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2018)

I actually told the one girl at the Pension; "I know I'm just another voice on the phone as you sit at your desk, but you have to realize that this is also YOUR pension, dear."


----------



## mikewint (Jan 5, 2018)

Yea but she's young and that's somewhere WAY down the line in the future that's never going to happen to her. Your just a number, live or die tis no skin off her snozz. Same bureaucrats worked for the Nazis and had the same amount of compassion

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Jan 7, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Not sure why Chris (Njaco) no longer comes around. He is active on the FB page for the forum.
> 
> I honestly wish the FB page would go away. The forum is so much better.


I really do not know enough Chris about FB since I am not a member and really do not wish to have that much info out on me in the first place that's called family phone,email and skype(favorite).The FB version sounds like a totally different forum/interaction from this one is that right?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Well another crusty showed up


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 11, 2018)

Njaco said:


> Hi guys. I'm still here. I poke in but don't do much. To tell the truth, my enthusiasm has waned the last few years. I've retired and that has been a mistake. The last year at work was the roughest. I have had medical issues and so has the Pre-wife. It just gets tough. And the Forum has changed. I can't keep up with the changing looks and to be honest I don't like it. Its a little tough to get around. I miss the spirited engagements with fellow members and nutjobs but that hasn't happened especially since everybody is checked at the door now. So this hasn't become the refuge I used to enjoy. I've run out of gas. But I'm still around.



Sorry to hear. Glad you're still around. Have you tried out the old/new Artakus theme? Trying to get back to some of the old look on the site. Missing members style Artakus v2
As for text disappearing if you tell me where I can check on that. Along with missing pics! The only thing I might think if they were hosted elsewhere. Photobucket decided to not allow linking to photos anymore, which disrupted many photos. Also many old photos were hosted off site, which those locations may not exist anymore. I've been trying to download remotely hosted pictures and store them on the server. Some may have been missed though. - david

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 11, 2018)

javlin said:


> I really do not know enough Chris about FB since I am not a member and really do not wish to have that much info out on me in the first place that's called family phone,email and skype(favorite).The FB version sounds like a totally different forum/interaction from this one is that right?


That's right. Facebook groups are a little more chaotic. It's not a medium where you want to store information for a long time as the info sinks away quickly and there is not much structure. It's probably a bit better in almost realtime and more casual contact between people, that's why it's called social media.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 11, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> ...... Also many old photos were hosted off site, which those locations may not exist anymore. I've been trying to download remotely hosted pictures and store them on the server. Some may have been missed though. - david



David, is it preferred that photos not be linked to other sites? I started doing that over in the Picture of the Day thread and elsewhere. I'm on another forum where they do not allow ANY direct uploads due to concerns about eventually overloading the server space so what is our stance in that regard?


----------



## javlin (Jan 11, 2018)

wilbur1 said:


> Well another crusty showed up


 Glad to see crusty show back up


----------



## javlin (Jan 11, 2018)

Now another person been 13w Mr. Porter from N.Carolina?Robert Porter.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup back to cause lucky13 more problems!!!! Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2018)

Njaco said:


> Thanks everyone. One of my peeves is the constant - or so it seems - changing of this place. Each time I have to check my threads to see if anything has changed. Pics gone, text disappeared. Its frustrating and tiresome. And it really isn't as easy as it used to be.
> 
> But I'm still here ad will be. I just saw Gary in Wildwood this past summer and hopefully get to see some of you. I keep plugging away.



We are working on standardizing it and making it like it used to be.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 16, 2018)

Chris and David - one of the missing items are dates from the "This Day In..." threads. Apparently when I used an old feature that allowed me to not put the text directly within the post - such as the date that I did back then - it was lost when transferred to the new changes. I have been trying to correct that but kinda lost interest. I understand about hot-linking to other pic sites which is why I never did that. But if a pic has carried over with the new changes, it shows up very small and you have to actually click on the pic to bring it to the proper size. My "Battle of Britain" thread has done this. As I stated, even though they are nothing to start a war over, these little things just bugged me. They may be one of the things that made me lose some interest the past year or so.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2018)

If the data is still there, I'm pretty sure David can fix that with not much trouble.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 16, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> David, is it preferred that photos not be linked to other sites? I started doing that over in the Picture of the Day thread and elsewhere. I'm on another forum where they do not allow ANY direct uploads due to concerns about eventually overloading the server space so what is our stance in that regard?


Direct uploads are fine here. If you post a linked image the site will eventually grab and convert to attachment. So you can do it either way. 



Njaco said:


> But if a pic has carried over with the new changes, it shows up very small and you have to actually click on the pic to bring it to the proper size. My "Battle of Britain" thread has done this. As I stated, even though they are nothing to start a war over, these little things just bugged me. They may be one of the things that made me lose some interest the past year or so.


Originally when I scraped all the linked images I had them add as thumbs. I can easily fix that with a database search/replace command.



Njaco said:


> one of the missing items are dates from the "This Day In..." threads.


I can look into those posts/threads. Could you post a link


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 16, 2018)

Njaco said:


> .....But if a pic has carried over with the new changes, it shows up very small and you have to actually click on the pic to bring it to the proper size.


 I've been slowly going through my old threads when I have some extra time and making the pictures full size, but that takes a lot of time and I'd rather spend the time at other places on the forum. If there is a way to change all the pictures back at one time that would make my day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 16, 2018)

T Bolt said:


> If there is a way to change all the pictures back at one time that would make my day!


There is. I will


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 16, 2018)

T Bolt


 Njaco

Check those images they should all be full sized. Assuming caches were flushed properly

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2018)

horseUSA
, do you think those dates can be fixed as well?


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't know exactly what he's referring too. Once I do I can check.

Do you know the dates and examples of the issue?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2018)

I think njaco is referring to a thread he made. It was a "this day 70 years ago" or something thread. Important there was that the date of the post was correct. Apparently some of those dates have changed with the migration.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 16, 2018)

Right. I'm just not sure the specifics. Once he replies and can check example posts etc. I'll know about the data and what's different


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2018)

Found one example, where Njaco aparently added the date in the post:
This Day in the War in Europe: The Beginning


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 16, 2018)

This Day in the War in Europe: The Beginning

That one has date and wasn't edited. 

I think what he might be referencing is the old forums allowed posts to have titles. The title was above the post. The new forums didn't allow that, so I had titles inserted as Bold on the first line of the post. That may be the confusion, the dates are now at the top of the post as opposed to a separate header line.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2018)

That could be, let's see what Chris says.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 16, 2018)

Marcel said:


> That could be, let's see what Chris says.



Visually it is different. They don't pop as much as separate titles. Hence the potential use of documents, which can have indexed sections.


----------



## parsifal (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm just happy that the photos and images seem to have been restored to their original size. Did you guys do that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 17, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> @T Bolt
> 
> Njaco
> 
> Check those images they should all be full sized. Assuming caches were flushed properly


So I'm supposed to call my toilet a cache now?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jan 17, 2018)

Well tis yours of course so you be free to call it anything you likes especially if you are hiding or storing its contents away for future use??? Personally I call mine the Pou - Tay but we do actually hide its contents away in a large concrete box buried in the ground and eventually pump its overflow into the front yard where it keeps the grass very lush and green all summer long

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 17, 2018)

mikewint said:


> Well tis yours of course so you be free to call it anything you likes especially if you are hiding or storing its contents away for future use??? Personally I call mine the Pou - Tay but we do actually hide its contents away in a large concrete box buried in the ground and eventually pump its overflow into the front yard where it keeps the grass very lush and green all summer long


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks for the reply David. I will continue to link pictures to other sites when convenient.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2018)

As an example of missing dates: This page from the thread "This Day in Europe...." This day in the war in Europe 65 years ago

Although the date posted was Oct 2009, there was a date in a separate section that was pinned to the top of the post. When we changed, it went away. I have been going through these for some years trying to clean up and fix stuff.


----------



## parsifal (Jan 18, 2018)

yes, I see now. That is a bit of an issue.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 19, 2018)

Also has happened in the BoB thread. And the pics are now "attachments". This Day in the Battle of Britain


----------



## Marcel (Jan 19, 2018)

Yeah, I noticed. Maybe you should discuss with David to see what can be done with the pictures.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 19, 2018)

I see. Let me look over those examples and try to figure what is the best action. 
Something to make the process a bit more automated. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 22, 2018)

Njaco
I see what you are saying about attachments and post headings

I can move those attachments as Full size at the bottom of the post. Would that be ok? 

Also I can run some commands to change headings in the posts ex.
German: to *Germany:*
So that can be automated, which will mean don't ahve to edit.
Another thing I can setup is a date holder at the top of posts, which would make the edits easier. I can also look into setting up an automated editor for the dates.

Would you like me to implement any of these?


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 22, 2018)

Another possibility would be to move the this day to a document. If you want I can copy some posts to a document and let you see if you like the format. 
The nice thing is that it has a table of contents, whcih would work well with indexing the days as separate sections


----------



## Njaco (Jan 22, 2018)

Its all good. Just the pics are a pain. I can handle the rest. Thanks.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 22, 2018)

Try the document. I would like to see how that works. I was thinking of doing something similar and making it a .pdf available to the members. I did that with BoB. The whole war might be year by year.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 22, 2018)

I will do it then. 
The document may be a nice format.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 22, 2018)

Njaco said:


> Also has happened in the BoB thread. And the pics are now "attachments". This Day in the Battle of Britain



The images for the thread are now embedded in all posts as full size.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2018)

... nicely done, sir


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 22, 2018)

Post a link to any other posts or threads which you think need their images embedded at end of post.


----------



## parsifal (Jan 22, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> Another possibility would be to move the this day to a document. If you want I can copy some posts to a document and let you see if you like the format.
> The nice thing is that it has a table of contents, whcih would work well with indexing the days as separate sections




I would be very interested to see that as well. I wanted to print and bind a hard copy of the whole thread. its a good piece of work and nice addition to the library. I started to do it by hand, but the document is huge....roughly 50 printed pages for each month that we covered in the 'this day in Europe" thread. Is there any way of condensing that....perhaps reducing image sizes and font sizes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Jan 22, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> Njaco
> I see what you are saying about attachments and post headings
> 
> I can move those attachments as Full size at the bottom of the post. Would that be ok?
> ...




I don't know yet david if you've done this, but for my contributions to that thread, it would be a problem to move the photos to the bottom of the post. for me, the photos are part of the story, showing what each ship that was sunk actually looked like. I had intended to get a photo of each and every ship, but could find all of them. Still I found quite a few I think......


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 22, 2018)

The only thing my script did was move photos from the Attachments box at the bottom of a post, which are attachments that haven't been inserted into the body of post, and embedded them into the body of the post.

If attachments were already embedded in the body of the post they weren't touched. 


 parsifal
Please check to confirm this. If there are issues I can restore from a backup.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 22, 2018)

parsifal said:


> I would be very interested to see that as well. I wanted to print and bind a hard copy of the whole thread. its a good piece of work and nice addition to the library. I started to do it by hand, but the document is huge....roughly 50 printed pages for each month that we covered in the 'this day in Europe" thread. Is there any way of condensing that....perhaps reducing image sizes and font sizes?


If I can get it into the document it will be easier to work with and maybe create a pdf output.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 6, 2018)

And without much fanfare, I'm back...
With the passing of Charles, I made a point to pay my respects.
My reasons for taking a LoA are longer than I care to discuss, but I like what David and Marcel have done to bring back the familiar look of the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2018)

Great to have you back - got any bacon ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 6, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> And without much fanfare, I'm back...
> With the passing of Charles, I made a point to pay my respects.
> My reasons for taking a LoA are longer than I care to discuss, but I like what David and Marcel have done to bring back the familiar look of the forum.


David did most of the work. Please give some credits to Wojtek as well. Of course he was involved in this as well.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 6, 2018)

Marcel said:


> David did most of the work. Please give some credits to Wojtek as well. Of course he was involved in this as well.


Of course Herr Wojtek should be included, he's always been in the trenches doing his best and should be included!



Airframes said:


> Great to have you back - got any bacon ?


Of course, old friend!
You know me better than that - I'd never arrive at the party empty-handed.
But if Jan tries to get a handfull, feel free to squeeze his head like a grape!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2018)

Ah, breakfast !
B*gger off Jan, you bacon thief person !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 6, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> And without much fanfare, I'm back...
> With the passing of Charles, I made a point to pay my respects.
> My reasons for taking a LoA are longer than I care to discuss, but I like what David and Marcel have done to bring back the familiar look of the forum.



Please stick around my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 6, 2018)

Welcome back.....I miss the girls

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 6, 2018)

Great to see ya Dave!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Apr 6, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Welcome back.....I miss the girls



Damn right! 

Nice to see you back Dave. The guru on flying wings....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## drgondog (Apr 6, 2018)

great to see you back Dave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2018)

I miss the puppies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 6, 2018)

Welcome back Dave

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Apr 6, 2018)

Herzlich willkommen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Freebird (Apr 6, 2018)

> > Thanks Wurger. What is the "FB"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freebird

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2018)

Welcome back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks guys and yes, I miss the Girls too, but the it appears they were too risky to have on the server for fear they would corrupt the search engines' spiders and lead them astray to a life of shenanigans and debauchery (I know nothing of shenanigans and debauchery, I'm just going by the word on the street, you know), resulting in a collapse of society as we know it.

So they were whisked away into hiding for the greater good.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2018)

Welcome back Dave, glad you have returned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2018)

Has anybody seen sunny91 lately?


----------



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Has anybody seen sunny91 lately?


Nope. Last login in march.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 31, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Nope. Last login in march.


Well, that's not good...


----------



## parsifal (Aug 31, 2018)

anyone know his contact details?


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 31, 2018)

I believe he is spending busy days with his two grandsons.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2018)

How about Robert Porter?


----------



## at6 (Aug 31, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> How about Robert Porter?


Good question. Wonder if he was eaten by fire ants?


----------



## Marcel (Sep 1, 2018)

Robert Porter has his reasons for not coming...

Haven't seen 

 Thorlifter
for a while as well.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm still here. Thanks for reaching out to me on FB Marcel. 

Weird how life changes your perspectives and priorities. A few changes going on and my job is keeping me super busy. I really haven't been active on FB either. Mostly all it comes down to is being lazy and making the time. I never thought I'd be away from this site for so long and I feel kinda bad about it. Must do better.....must do better....must do better!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Sep 2, 2018)

some that ive noticed missing for a few years now....B-17 Engineer and Readie and was it Steve Clay?,


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 2, 2018)

Welcome back Roland

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2018)

Thorlifter said:


> I'm still here. Thanks for reaching out to me on FB Marcel.
> 
> Weird how life changes your perspectives and priorities. A few changes going on and my job is keeping me super busy. I really haven't been active on FB either. Mostly all it comes down to is being lazy and making the time. I never thought I'd be away from this site for so long and I feel kinda bad about it. Must do better.....must do better....must do better!



Welcome back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 2, 2018)

Thorlifter said:


> I'm still here. Thanks for reaching out to me on FB Marcel.
> 
> Weird how life changes your perspectives and priorities. A few changes going on and my job is keeping me super busy. I really haven't been active on FB either. Mostly all it comes down to is being lazy and making the time. I never thought I'd be away from this site for so long and I feel kinda bad about it. Must do better.....must do better....must do better!


Yeah I noticed you weren't on Facebook, too. So I wanted to make sure you were okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2018)

Good to see you back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 2, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Robert Porter has his reasons for not coming...



How very cryptic.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> How very cryptic.



I thought the same thing at first, but after finding out, he has much more important things to worry about.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 2, 2018)

I knew he had some health issues. Hope things will get better.


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 3, 2018)

Anybody heard from Peter Gunn( hope I spelled that write). He was pretty active on here a few months ago when I first started here then all the sudden nothing. I just get a little concerned in any venue of life when all of the sudden you stop herring from someone.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2018)

Yeah....do better Roland.....

Glad you dropped by mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 5, 2018)

michael rauls said:


> Anybody heard from Peter Gunn( hope I spelled that write). He was pretty active on here a few months ago when I first started here then all the sudden nothing. I just get a little concerned in any venue of life when all of the sudden you stop herring from someone.



I'm not that easy to get rid of, just taking a break and sorting things out, but thank you for your concern, I appreciate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 24, 2022)

Ontos is still around on FB as of a few hours ago. He had been silent since he updated his status in Aug 2020 until he started posting several pics from local car club events recently.
evangilder - still active on FB, think he may have posted recently in the FB page for ww2aircraft?
C2Aaircrew - Unknown ???, Lost track of him about 4 years ago and all attempts to reconnect have went unanswered.
(His MediaFire account is still live and the links to the files in it still work without any ads so someone has to be paying for it to stay active.)

Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 24, 2022)

Vic Balshaw
had been active on FB until recently, not sure what happened.



 B-17engineer
is on his way to the Ukraine to help with EMS training. Last I saw, he's in Poland and getting ready to head in.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 24, 2022)

Way to go Harry. Stay safe youngling

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 24, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Way to go Harry. Stay safe youngling







Have not been around enough recently for that to make any sense to me?





Wheels


----------



## Marcel (Mar 25, 2022)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> View attachment 662451
> Have not been around enough recently for that to make any sense to me?
> View attachment 662452
> 
> ...


B17engineer = Harry


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 25, 2022)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> View attachment 662451
> Have not been around enough recently for that to make any sense to me?
> View attachment 662452
> 
> ...


B-17 Engineer = Harrison (aka Harry or "H")
He hasn't been active in the forum for a while, but is a regular on FB.
He's active in his town's Fire/EMS (his Dad was LEO) and it's been great to see him go from a teenager to a hell of a great guy doing good stuff

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 26, 2022)

Thanks for the clarification. 


Wheels


----------



## N4521U (Mar 26, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Vic Balshaw
> had been active on FB until recently, not sure what happened.
> 
> 
> ...


Vic is doing other things.............. building boats and cars nd bikes................... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
Haven't personally heard from him in a long time. Visited him in Canberra a couple of times.
Just sent a message, fist since November!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 26, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Vic is doing other things.............. building boats and cars nd bikes................... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> Haven't personally heard from him in a long time. Visited him in Canberra a couple of times.
> Just sent a message, fist since November!


He was posting great photos of his travels there on FB for the longest time and I was really enjoying them.

Glad to hear he's doing well


----------



## N4521U (Mar 26, 2022)

Re: Vic Balshaw
Just got a Msg back from Vic. He's had an issue with FB and it's turned into a Get F*d solution.
Says he will look in here once he gets a chance.
He's also had some other issues forcing him to use a stick for walking and navigating.
I'll let him elaborate if he chooses.
But he is alive and well albeit doing bikes and cars.
Bill

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 26, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Re: Vic Balshaw
> Just got a Msg back from Vic. He's had an issue with FB and it's turned into a Get F*d solution.
> Says he will look in here once he gets a chance.
> He's also had some other issues forcing him to use a stick for walking and navigating.
> ...


Many thanks, Bill!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 26, 2022)

As Bill says, I'm alive but maybe not kicking so much. Age and its ailments seem to be catching up with me and because of nerve issues (peripheral neuropathy) among outer things, I have to balance myself out with a third leg (walking stick). However, modelling is still very much a part of my life but not with wings, more the down to earth car or motorbike (I know, sacrilege to the uniqueness of this forum). I'm not sure if I remember how to do this but I'm going to try and download a few pics from one of my creations.

























This by the way is my Ford GT 40 where the colour is my choice.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 26, 2022)

Great to hear from ya', Vic!

You know, that cane also comes in handy for poking at people that are in your way at the store!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 26, 2022)

Welcome back Vic


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 26, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Great to hear from ya', Vic!
> 
> You know, that cane also comes in handy for poking at people that are in your way at the store!


It didn't take me long to find that out.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 26, 2022)

Vic!!!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 27, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> It didn't take me long to find that out.


I think it may be in my future as well.
I find it difficult to stand ten minutes, lower back hips etc.
I've always wanted to do a Chaparral 2E!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 27, 2022)

good to see you drop in Vic


----------



## drgondog (Mar 27, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> As Bill says, I'm alive but maybe not kicking so much. Age and its ailments seem to be catching up with me and because of nerve issues (peripheral neuropathy) among outer things, I have to balance myself out with a third leg (walking stick). However, modelling is still very much a part of my life but not with wings, more the down to earth car or motorbike (I know, sacrilege to the uniqueness of this forum). I'm not sure if I remember how to do this but I'm going to try and download a few pics from one of my creations.
> 
> 
> View attachment 662727
> ...


My favorite ride..


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2022)

Great to see you here again Vic, and I love the GT40 model, one of my all time favourite cars.
Got a few car kits to do myself, one of these days ..............


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 27, 2022)

Hi Vic! Nice to hear from you!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2022)

Hey Vic, glad to hear from you mate...!


----------

